# Kforce (op/ed) testing



## jennifer.mcknight12@ymail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello.  I am going to be taking the op/ed test for kforce.  I am a horrible test taker believe it or not but here goes!  Does anyone have any insight on how the test is laid out or can offer any suggestions before I begin?  Thanks


----------



## cvilardi (Jun 5, 2013)

*Kforce test*

You have a certain amount of time.  If you just take your time you'll be fine.  Some are multiple answers others are ICD 9 codes you know.  It was awhile ago when I took it and I will be taking it again this week.


----------



## hanoz420@hotmail.com (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't worry, you'll do fine.  The test consist of multiple choices and some fill in the blanks.  At the time I took the test, there were some questions about the coding guidelines and actual coding scenarios.  It's not really a "timed" test so to speak, but as long as you have your resources, (coding books) on hand, should be ok.  KForce is an awesome company to work for!  Good Luck!


----------

